# Venison/Beef Hamburgers with Cajun Fried Cream Cheese and blueberry BBQ sauce



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2021)

Dinner @ the firehouse tonight. Breaking in the new Weber pellet grill. The Cajun fried cream cheese was an interesting  addition to the burger. One of the guys on shift made them.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 21, 2021)

Thats an awesome burger! Glad to see you guys are getting some good meals on that new toy! Ive never seen fried cream cheese before but I'm gonna have to look into doing that .


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 21, 2021)

I agree, never seen fried cream cheese. Burgers look good!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 21, 2021)

Great meal.
Do you only eat this well at the station?  Meal time at home must have some cooking?
Fried cream cheese isn't much different than fried cheese turds, uh curds.  If you can bread it, you can fry it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Thats an awesome burger! Glad to see you guys are getting some good meals on that new toy! Ive never seen fried cream cheese before but I'm gonna have to look into doing that .


Thanks Sowsage!


yankee2bbq said:


> I agree, never seen fried cream cheese. Burgers look good!!


Thanks Yankee! I had never seen fried cream cheese until tonight as well. It was good.



Fueling Around said:


> Great meal.
> Do you only eat this well at the station?  Meal time at home must have some cooking?
> Fried cream cheese isn't much different than fried cheese turds, uh curds.  If you can bread it, you can fry it.


No FA, I eat good most meals. But I'm a single guy with a bachelor pad so I don't cook big meals at home often. It is just as easy to cook for 6 as it is 1 so that's the reason for all the cooking at the firehouse when my cousin is on shift.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

Those look great.  Wonder what temp he used and how long?


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 22, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Those look great.  Wonder what temp he used and how long?


For the burgers or the fried cheese?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> For the burgers or the fried cheese?


Burgers


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 22, 2021)

350*F for about 20-25 minutes...flipped once.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 22, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ...
> No FA, I eat good most meals. But I'm a single guy with a bachelor pad so I don't cook big meals at home often. It is just as easy to cook for 6 as it is 1 so that's the reason for all the cooking at the firehouse when my cousin is on shift.


My wife and I don't have big meals since the critters left the nest.
My (fireman) son is 200 miles away or else I would volunteer to treat his shift.


----------

